# Best Racing Pigeons in USA



## birdman604 (Mar 30, 2017)

Hello Everyone, I've made a return to Pigeon Talk after a long absence. My previous username was Revolution Lofts. 

I'm from near Vancouver, British Columbia Canada and have been interested in importing some American racing pigeon stock to Canada for some time. 

I was wondering in your opinion, what are the best (most consistent & accomplished) racing pigeon fanciers & Lofts from the U.S.A?

I know Mike Ganus & David Clausing are the 2 names that jump out but maybe more towards the affordable side? What are some good birds? Sometimes it's the small Lofts that have very good birds so I'm not necessarily looking for the name more so the birds. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

birdman604 said:


> Hello Everyone, I've made a return to Pigeon Talk after a long absence. My previous username was Revolution Lofts.
> 
> I'm from near Vancouver, British Columbia Canada and have been interested in importing some American racing pigeon stock to Canada for some time.
> 
> ...


Generally speaking, in this case, pigeons are like cars. The best cost big $$$. The fastest cost big $$$. You say you want the best you can afford. Great. I have recently heard and believe that it is better to buy 1 $500.00 pigeon rather than 10 for $50.00. 

I have no idea why you want birds from the USA. Are you planning to export them from your country to race in the USA? Pretty expensive to do if you have to ask how much. 

My advise is worth what you have paid for it. I advise that you get birds from your climate to race in that climate. Your nation has great breeders and racers. I would seek them out.

I wish you the best of luck and best wishes.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

I agree whit rpalmer, you have some great flyers in Alberta and Ontario. 
Contact the Canadian Racing pigeon union, join, get their yearly hand-book and look up the flyers you want to contact.


----------



## Hillboy (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm interested also...what are some of the names that do well in local and one Loft races


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

https://www.pipa.be/en/newsandartic...g-de-textbook-example-german-dominance-in-one

Check out the above guy. His birds are all over, much success in OLR's AND racing in his club. Problem is you just don't know who is flying his birds. I know Nanez and Easley and Beiche have his birds. I have acquired several descended from his stock and am working with them. All 3 above mentioned guys are very good flyers. There are many others out there, in Canada ( Ontario ) is Oscar Drevives ( sp ) and several others. There is a guy in Alberta that has HVR's and they race good. Check out http://www.pigeonauctions.com/index.cfm , Weyer sells good birds - read the left side 1st post. One of his birds bred a money winner in the South Africa race - lots of Ganus stuff.


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

MINE lol. One of my best birds just showed up with mine when they were out loft flying it was in a race and got lost owner didn't want it back. Some of the best birds Cost nothing and some of the most expensive birds Do nothing.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

White Homers said:


> MINE lol. One of my best birds just showed up with mine when they were out loft flying it was in a race and got lost owner didn't want it back. Some of the best birds Cost nothing and some of the most expensive birds Do nothing.


Thats true !


----------

